# CO2 and HOB Filters



## huhu89151734 (Jun 29, 2010)

Get the Ista 2 in 1 diffuser. The original one.


----------



## Kamon (Jan 26, 2010)

So you think, with the equipment I have, that this is the best method for dissolving CO2? Just want to clarify!


----------



## roostertech (Oct 27, 2015)

No cannister rule out inline diffuser / reactor

So in tank diffuser is your only choice. There are two category that I can think of:
Active diffuser : the little cup/bar that put out micro bubble that might/might not dissolve in time as it reach the top of the tank
Passive diffuser: look like upside down cup or ladder that co2 slowly dissolve as it make contact with water

No don't run line into the filter as the co2 probably will offgas by the time the water enter the tank.


----------



## lksdrinker (Feb 12, 2014)

What type of HOB filter? Lots of people have good luck with running the co2 line directly into the intake of an aquaclear HOB. Should work the same with almost any other HOB as well. Will you off gas a bit doing it this way? yes! But in the grand scheme of things co2 is relatively cheap. So you might have to crank it up a bit but it sure will work!


----------



## quiquik (Dec 13, 2013)

There is a thread that talks about co2 through a hob filter on this forum, I will see if I can find it. Yup here it is.https://www.google.com/url?q=http:/...ds-cse&usg=AFQjCNF8PFr4ocF9JtSkVslDfysvOeJePg By the way I drilled another hole big enough for my co2 line with chop stick because the original hole needs to remain open so the filter can prime back up and start pumping again.


----------

